# Spike Hawk for a Woody's Member



## 10mmhunter (Apr 9, 2015)

SpikeHawk head forged from antique ball pean hammer, 
8 &1/2" oal with 3" cutting edge. Haft fire hardened Ash with Ebony finish. Sheath is leather with forged and twisted copper retention ring, copper studd snap, & a nasty old Hawg on it!


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd swing that thing around!

Very cool.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Apr 9, 2015)

*Sweet piece there....*

Very nice! It's just waiting for a task....


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 9, 2015)

Does this work on bosses?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Fellows !


----------



## fishbum2000 (Apr 11, 2015)

That is a neat looking tool right there


----------



## slow motion (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 14, 2015)

That is cool!


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 14, 2015)

Lookin' pretty good Raley.
How's the youngun's doing? I'm sure they are keeping you busy.

Sorry you missed Trackrock, there were a couple of guys wrecking a perfectly good baby ballpeen trying to make a small spike hawk.....20 to 30 min. job on a bad day....in two days they had what looked more like a butterfly with a mashed head. You could of had some fun with them.....

Kathy, you ever hook up with Wayne? He showed up right after you disappeared.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments.
     Carl with a 4 year old and a one year old they do take a little time away from smithing! But I wouldn't trade my baby Girls for a tractor trailer full of Spike Hawks. Due to cold weather propane consumption in the forge I do most of my hawks during the warmer months. You still give me some inspiration because I've never forged a ball pean hammer into a hawk in 20 minutes! I don't get in a real big hurry but a 2 pound ball pean takes me about 2 hours.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 15, 2015)

When I said "baby ball peen", was talking small.....8 - 10oz. You are absolutely right, it'd take a good bit longer on a 2#r. (that's what a press is for). 
These guys had enough trouble reducing and spreading a 1/2" dia. head. They finally realized they didn't have a drift for one that small - can you say "sad puppy" looks? I made them one out of a rxr spike so the could stay at it. Think I would have just welded the spike to the head and called it yard art.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Apr 15, 2015)

My first Hawks were RR Spikes. When you get to the point you can make a nice hawk from a RR spike the others are easy! I have a great Press/Trip Hammer... It's my right Arm!  But we can always dream.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 15, 2015)

Always felt the same way Raley, but at my age the bearings and fittings are worn and fatigue a bit quicker than I care to think possible.
Liking a press more and more.


----------



## riverbank (May 4, 2015)

Very nice work. Does anybody else see what looks like an Indians head on this thing ?


----------



## Chief31794 (May 4, 2015)

Excellent, I love to see stuff get recycled!!! Great job putting that old hammer back to work.

Chief


----------



## Razor Blade (May 5, 2015)

Raley, Looks like you hit it outta the park , nice job sir.


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 5, 2015)

Thank yall 
    Riverbank I don't see the Native American and I pounded it out!


----------



## JBranch (May 5, 2015)

riverbank said:


> Very nice work. Does anybody else see what looks like an Indians head on this thing ?



On the blade side of where the handle goes through?  Does kinda look like a face.


----------



## riverbank (May 5, 2015)

Yes sir, and those places in the metal to the right of the face looks like long hair to me ...pretty cool looking


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 8, 2015)

Just random hammer marks...like clouds in the sky! You never know what you will see. Now that you point it out I can see him myself!


----------



## riverbank (May 8, 2015)

Pretty cool looking


----------

